# Treatment for pneumonia in calves



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We have a 4 week old bottle calf that is running a temp of 103.0 and has rapid shallow breathing. Refused to eat this AM.

Have available: Tylan 200
LA 200 (Agrimyicin)
Nuflor
Excenel (Naxcel)
Banamine

Which is these is most effective? Since these drugs are actually MADE for cattle they all say they address pneumonia - 

Will LA 200 work? Is Nuflor overkill? (Nuflor is awesome for goats, we know!) Will use the banamine in conjunction with the antibiotic.

Dosage and Frequency?

Thank you all very much.....


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

would give both Banamine and Nuflor...there is a new drug out that mixes them in the same bottle....BUT I WOULD GIVE TWO SEPERATE SHOTS


i also use Baytril and Banamine it works


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Dosage and Frequency?

read bottle


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> Dosage and Frequency?
> 
> read bottle


Okay - LOL. We breed Saanen goats and Boer goats and NOTHING is what is listed on the bottles, so we tend to get accustomed to verifying that dosage and the frequency. Whole 'nother world in goats!

Thanks for the response!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

OK 3 CC OF Banamine IM in the muscle and and here is link on Nuflor to answer more of your questions on treatment... be sure to only give in neck SUB Q OR UNDER SKIN

http://www.agri-med.com/site/255063/product/NUFLR-250


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Okay - read the link and have yet another question:

The bottle and the link both say to administer IM at 3cc/100 lb. You say ONLY SubQ (and yes, later they give a SubQ dosage, which is twice the IM dosage).

Why only SubQ? And do you then double the dosage? And yes I do understand that IM is faster method of delivery than SubQ, but in goats we would still only dose according to the weight of the goat, not the method of delivery. 

Also, Banamine says 1-2cc IM for 100 lbs. Why do you use 3ccs? Or are you assuming 300 lb calf?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Banamine BREAKS THE FEVER ...I raise a lot of calf just seems like 1 little cc is not enough...if you were giving to a 500 I would use 7.5 but on a little one I us 3 cc


why I gave you the link on Nuflor...I always give in neck.....

.BUT YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT .

.I might be giving to much BUT i WANT THE FEVER TO BREAK QUICK AND THE LUNGS NOT BE DAMAGED or you will have a LIVE calf with damaged lungs..that can not breath in hot weather


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for your patience


no problem AT ALL


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey this is why I am asking folks who do calves. 

If you want the ins and outs on goats - well I can help you! In goats you have to be very careful to dose banamine correctly (1cc/100 lbs) - apparently cattle have more leeway. And can appreciate the need to prevent scarring of the lungs, so now he will get more banamine. 

It's all good.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

myersfarm said:


> would give both Banamine and Nuflor...there is a new drug out that mixes them in the same bottle....BUT I WOULD GIVE TWO SEPERATE SHOTS
> 
> 
> i also use Baytril and Banamine it works


I too am a huge fan of Baytril or Resflor (banamine/nuflor mix). I've had better success as a broad sprectrum treatment with Baytril raising calves than with any other treatment. As far as LA200 is concerned, they ought to take it off the market in my opinion. I've never had it do me much good once an animal is good and sick. Just my two cents.

Also, on the dosage; I give 3ccs per hundred weight under the skin on the neck.


----------

